# unexpected...



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

So had my male pied black jump into the does cage a while back... didn't find him until the next morning. Well... thought it was just the two that had gotten pregnant that are currently having their babies... It seems that he might have done it again seeing as another one of my females is now pregnant also... So far the count of babies is 18 and going up. Would be great if I was still a feeder breeder XD


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Lucky you!
No really wish it happened to me I need babies!


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

XD its only bad for me considering I only have 2 birthing tanks... and one is occupied by 1 doe with 1 week babies, and the other is occupied by 2 does with 1 set of 2 day old babies and another set coming... the 4 doe is currently being held in my observation tank (which is used for new mice cleaned out super well before putting the doe in...), but she loves to escape and its not that big of a tank, so needing to buy another one here on the first...


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

so now.... 27 bubs and waiting on one more doe to give birth


----------

